# Bread



## Ben Fishin (Oct 2, 2018)

I finally dove off into bread baking this year, was always intimidated by it but got the courage up and took a wack at it. Seems almost foolish when you can buy a loaf for $1.00, why bother? The answer isn't apparent until you taste some of it.. Grocery stores have made it so simple to eat SOME kind of bread that we have almost lost the flavor and enjoyment of fresh baked bread. There are a bazillion recipes on the web and great places to learn about it, but the most important ingredient in all of them is the desire to try it.


----------



## Yellow River Cat (May 3, 2008)

There is no comparison between the bread the supermarkets sell and fresh baked breads 
My Moms 1st cousin moved home to lived with her mother once her husband retired and she made the best bread. We were next door neighbors and we we’re lucky enough that she made extras that she shared with us 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ben Fishin (Oct 2, 2018)

I always bake a big batch, bigger batches of flour are easier to work with and it's so cheap to make them that you can lose some of it no biggie. I make this garlic-olive oil-herb dipping for the bread and give it and some fresh bread to my neighbors and friends. Also make basil pesto several times a year and give them that too. It's a meal all by itself, just need something to wash it down. 
People LOVE fresh bread, you are right, there is no comparison in flavor, texture.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Looks like you are just baking it in the oven?


----------



## Ben Fishin (Oct 2, 2018)

jaster said:


> Looks like you are just baking it in the oven?


Yep in the oven and some of them are sourdoughs I have made by learning to make a sourdough starter and feeding it like a pet to keep it alive. 
Everman's has a decent selection of flours but I had to go to King Arthur via the web to buy several products that I wanted to try. Also imported flour from Europe is interesting to use. But you can buy everything to make some real nice bread at Wally world and that is what I do a good bit.


----------



## Ben Fishin (Oct 2, 2018)

I made some New Orleans Crawfish Bread using fresh live bugs steamed plucked and done up with some fixins and cheese on a fresh loaf of French Bread that I had made, it was one of the best things I have ever made and the bread was a big part of the overall satisfaction. I made several after a trial run and got some friends over to enjoy them and they were all in the "WOW" zone and talking "Restaurant! Restaurant!" hehehe
You gotta admit Nawlins style crawfish bread is some lip smackin stuff! :yes:


----------

